# S7 und Kuka Roboter



## Norton (8 September 2008)

Hallo Kollegen,
ich hab da ein kleines Problemchen,
ich soll von einer S7 aus einen Kuka Roboter starten ohne das der Bediener
das Roboter Panel benutzen muss.
Irgendwie komm ich mit den von Kuka vorgegebenen Signalverschaltungen
nicht klar,  hat jemand von euch evtl einen fertigen S7 Baustein wo dies auf einfachstem Wege erledigt wird !
Drives On -> Programm Nr 1 -> Ex start   """"Fertig"""  das wäre mir am liebsten.
alles andere, Handbetrieb, Buskommunikation ect funzt nur der Start von der S7 nicht.. 
Warum machen die das so kompliziert ?
Danke für eure Hilfe
  Gruss
      Norton


----------



## geduldiger (8 September 2008)

Hallo, hast du es mal hier versucht?

http://www.roboterforum.de/roboter-forum/


----------



## Norton (8 September 2008)

geduldiger schrieb:


> Hallo, hast du es mal hier versucht?
> 
> http://www.roboterforum.de/roboter-forum/




Hallo geduldiger,

habe ich, 
S7 scheint den Rob Progs unbekannt zu sein.......


----------



## sps-concept (8 September 2008)

*Kuka*

Hallo Norton, 

hast mal in der Programmieranleitung bei Automatik extern geschaut? Anforderung Programmnummer, Programm spiegeln, Parity usw?

André


----------



## Maxl (10 September 2008)

schick mir mal deine mail-adresse per PN zu, ich werd dir was zukommen lassen.

mfg Maxl


----------



## ralfi (11 September 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab schon des öfteren S7 und Stäublis miteinander reden lassen. ist nen bisschen arbeit das handbuch zu wälzen und die genaue signalfolge rauszufinden. auch muss in der robi software ein externer start zugelassen werden, entweder parameter technisch oder hardware mäßig. denke das dies bei kuka ähnlich funzt.


----------



## Norton (11 September 2008)

*Stäubli ect*

Hallo Ralfi,

Stäubli, ABB, Motoman, Adept, Reis,  alles kein Problem
aber diese "orangenen Viecher" bringen mich auf der S7 Seite zur Verzweifelung. Zig Diagramme für diversestete Situationen
und ich habe das Gefühl nichts geht so wie es beschrieben ist. 
Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein einen Roboter von der S7 Seite her zu starten!!!


----------



## Norton (12 September 2008)

Hallo Maxl,
bin sehr verlegen darum !!!!


----------



## Maxl (15 September 2008)

sorry, hatte noch keine zeit dazu
ich werds voraussichtlich morgen schicken


----------



## Harry (15 September 2008)

Selber hatte ich mit den Kukas noch nie zu tun. Ich erstellte jedoch mal ein Pflichtenheft für eine Anlage mit S7-Kuka.
Mag mich erinnern, dass der Kuka-Programmierer sagte, dass der Bediener IMMER über die Bedienenheit des Kukas den Roboter starten müsse und unsere Anforderung, dass der Bediener nichts an der Robotersteuerung machen müsse, nicht so ohne weiteres zu realisieren sei.


----------



## HarryH (15 September 2008)

Harry schrieb:


> Mag mich erinnern, dass der Kuka-Programmierer sagte, dass der Bediener IMMER über die Bedienenheit des Kukas den Roboter starten müsse und unsere Anforderung, dass der Bediener nichts an der Robotersteuerung machen müsse, nicht so ohne weiteres zu realisieren sei.


    Muß hier mal wiedersprechen: Das Starten des Roboters über die S7 (ohne das Kuka-Bediengerät zu verwenden) ist ohne weiteres möglich! Es ist eine Frage des Bedienkonzepts ob der Roboter nur über das Kuka-Bediengerät oder nur über die SPS gestartet werden soll. Beides ist möglich.  @Norton Das Starten des KUKA (KRC2-Steuerung) geschieht in drei Schritten: 1. Antriebe einschalten 2. (Stop-) Meldungen quittieren 3. Programm starten  Du brauchst drei digitale Signale mit den beschriebenen Funktionen zum Roboter (SPS-Ausgänge), und du brauchst drei digitale Signale vom Roboter (SPS-Eingänge) mit welchem dir der Roboter diese Drei Zustände zurückmeldet. Diese drei Ein-/und Ausgänge müssen in der "Automatik extern"-Schnittstelle des Kukas eingerichtet werden.  Um den Roboter zu starten musst du als erstes das Bit an den Roboter "Antriebe ein" setzten. Wenn der Roboter zurückmeldet "Antriebe sind ein" setzt du das Bit "Antriebe ein" wieder zurück. Als nächstes setzt du das Bit zum Roboter "(Stop-)Meldungen quittieren" und wartest auf die Rückmeldung. Als letztes das Bit "Programmstart"  Wie Geduldiger schon sagte, kann ich das Roboterform sehr empfehlen: http://www.roboterforum.de/roboter-forum/  Gruß HarryH


----------



## HarryH (15 September 2008)

Irgendwie wurden die Zeilenumbrüche in meinem letzten Beitrag nicht übernommen :-(


----------



## Norton (15 September 2008)

Hallo Harry,
genau so habe ich auch gedacht, dem ist aber anscheinend nicht so
Die Sache mit den Antrieben ein, Störmeldungen Quittieren ect funzt ja auch
Aber dann einfach ext Start geht nicht
Es muss irgendeine wilde Sequenz mit den SPS Ausg signalen
Ext Start, Programmnummer und den Eing Signalen Prg activ,  Application run ect verschaltet werden und zwar in einer vorgegebenen Reihenfolge
und in einer bestimmten Zeitfolge.
Dazu kommt noch das das ganze beim Erststart anders verläuft als nach einem Wiederholstart......
Irgendwie blick ich durch die Logik der "Augsburger Puppenkiste" noch nicht durch.


----------



## Maxl (15 September 2008)

Hallo Norton!

Ich hab Dir jetzt mal einen Baustein geschickt, der genau den externen Start an einem Kuka-Roboter durchführt. Der Baustein läuft bei fast allen Anlagen, bei denen wir Kuka-Roboter eingesetzt haben - das dürften etwa 10-20 Roboter sein (alle mit KRC2).
Hab den zuletzt an einer Fremdanlage eingebunden - die meiste Arbeit war die Konfiguration der Extern-Start EAs am Roboter selbst - allerdings ging das auch recht rasch vonstatten.



Norton schrieb:


> Die Sache mit den Antrieben ein, Störmeldungen Quittieren ect funzt ja auch
> Aber dann einfach ext Start geht nicht
> Es muss irgendeine wilde Sequenz mit den SPS Ausg signalen
> Ext Start, Programmnummer und den Eing Signalen Prg activ, Application run ect verschaltet werden und zwar in einer vorgegebenen Reihenfolge
> und in einer bestimmten Zeitfolge.


Wir nutzen die Geschichte mit dem Cell-Programm nicht! Bei unseren Anwendungen wird üblicherweise ein Programm angewählt (meistens 'main') und nur die EAs für die Antriebe ein - Meldungen quittieren - Programm start - Sequenz genutzt. Die Umschaltung zwischen verschiedenen 'programmen' (sprich: Abläufen) wird mittels ganz normalen IF / ELSE IF Konstrukten gemacht. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man sämtliche Verzweigungen absolut selber im Griff hat und außerdem die Prioritäten beim Roboterprogramm schön beeinflussen kann - und: wenns dann um Taktzeit geht fallen die Signallaufzeiten zwischen SPS und Roboter teilweise weg.


Norton schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch das das ganze beim Erststart anders verläuft als nach einem Wiederholstart......


Nutzt man die Geschichte mit Programmnummer usw. nicht, so gibts auch keine Unterscheidung zw. Erststart und Wiederholungsstart.


mfg Maxl


----------



## Norton (17 September 2008)

*Danke*

Danke an alle für eure Unterstützung
besonderen Dank an MAXL

grüsse norton


----------



## Maxl (18 September 2008)

Ach ja:
Eine kurze Rückmeldung, obs dann auch tatsächlich funktioniert wie Du Dir das vorstellst, wäre toll.

mfg Maxl


PS: Das Grundprinzip ohne Cell-Programm usw. ist nur deshalb machbar, weil wir unsere Roboterprogramme ausschließlich selber schreiben - meist sind Roboterprogrammierer und SPS-Programmierer ein und dieselbe Person  - da ist man entsprechend flexibel.


----------



## Thomas450 (13 August 2010)

Hallo,

hab z.Z. ähnliche Probleme wie oben beschrieben.  Muss  einen KUKA über eine S7-300 steuern. Die Busanbindung sowie der Signalaustausch der Automatik extern Schnittstelle läuft soweit. Mir ist nur noch nicht ganz klar, wie die einzelnen Signale beschaltet werden.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand einen Programmauszug oder eine Beschreibung der SPS-Seite zukommen lassen, woraus die Ansteuerung der einzelnen Signale ersichtlich ist? Im Roboterforum findet man sehr wenig über die SPS-Seite.

Viele Dank im Voraus

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sps-concept (13 August 2010)

*Kuka*

Hallo Thomas,

hast du KRC1, KRC2 oder gar VKRC? Für den KRC habe ich etwas auf der Homepage, ein Handbuch müsste ich auch noch irgendwo haben.

André


----------



## IBFS (13 August 2010)

Automatik Extern DOKU ?:


----------



## Thomas450 (14 August 2010)

Der Roboter ist ca. 2 Monate alt. Ich denke es handelt sich um einen KRC2 (kann ich erst am Montag klären). 
Von Kuka habe ich die komplette Doku. 

Ich bräuchte ein paar Beispiele wie die Roboter-Signale (DRIVE_ON, MOVE_ENABEL, EXT_START usw.) in den SPS beschaltet werden und wie mit den Signalen vom Roboter verfahren wird. Besonders interessiert mich, wie auf Fehlersituationen reagiert wird z.B nach einem Not-Aus am KCP.  

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas450 (18 August 2010)

Hallo liebes SPS-Forum Volk,

hat dem niemand ein paar Inspirationen zur Auto ext. Schnittstelle für mich?


Gruß Thomas


----------



## IBFS (18 August 2010)

Thomas450 schrieb:


> Hallo liebes SPS-Forum Volk,
> hat dem niemand ein paar Inspirationen zur Auto ext. Schnittstelle für mich?
> Gruß Thomas


 
Hast du dir denn das PDF angeschaut:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=275711&postcount=19

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Thomas450 (19 August 2010)

> Hast du dir denn das PDF angeschaut:
> 
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php...1&postcount=19
> 
> ...


Hallo Frank,

wie bereits geschrieben, hab ich die komplette Kuka Doku. Die Roboterseite ist mir auch soweit klar. 

Auf der SPS-Seite fehlen mir die Zusammenhänge. Wie muss ich z.B. die SPS-Ausgänge zum Roboter nach einem Not-Aus beschalten?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## epy (31 August 2010)

*Kuka Beispiel*

Hier mal ein kleiner Ansatz für die Ansteuerung eines Kuka Roboters.
Muß aber noch angepasst werden.

Gruß
Epy


----------



## IBFS (3 September 2010)

lesenswert!

http://www.roboterforum.de/roboter-forum/kuka_roboter/signalspiel_automatik_extern-t7770.0.html

http://www.roboterforum.de/roboter-forum/kuka_roboter/programmnummer_uebertragen-t7577.0.html

Frank


----------



## harzi (27 Oktober 2011)

*S7 und Kuka VKRC 2*

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand eine Beschreibung der System-Schnittstellensignale der VKRC 2 Steuerung von Kuka. Ich hab schon mal einen "normalen" Kuka mit einer S7 angesteuert und das war eigentlich kein Problem, wenn man sich an die Signallaufpläne in der Kuka Doku gehalten hat. 
Bei der VW Steuerung hab ich allerdings ein paar Probleme. Wenn der Bedienerschutz OK ist dann funktioniert alles. Jedoch fährt der Roboter vor ein Rolltor, das zyklisch geöffnet wird, damit der Bediener die Teile im Greifer begutachten kann. Dadurch wird der Bedienerschutz geöffnet. Nach dem Schließen des Bedienerschutzes und quittieren des Schutzkreises bekomme ich den Roboter nicht mehr angestartet. Warum?
Außerdem vermissen ich auf der Schnittstelle des VW-Kuka ein
Fortsetzstart-Signal um den Roboter von einer beliebigen Position aus wieder anzustarten. Außerdem kann ich kein Signal finden um Fehlermeldungen zu quittieren.

Gruß
Harzi


----------



## sps-concept (28 Oktober 2011)

*Vkrc*

Hallo,

da muss etwas im Roboter nicht so konfiguriert sein wie es üblicherweise beim VKRC gemacht wird. Beim Öffnen der Schutztür und anschliessendem Quittieren geht alles normal weiter (auch bei Fahrtunterbrechung wenn da keine speziellen Sachen wie Kleben/Lasern gemacht werden), ausser wenn der Roboter nicht SAK steht. Ein Quittiersignal gibt es nur für Peripheriegeräte am Roboter wie zb beim Schweissen.

André


----------



## Maxl (29 März 2014)

Hallo Leute,

da ich immer wieder mal zwecks des Automatik-Extern Bausteins aus dem Jahr 2008 kontaktiert werde: Ich bin nur freier Mitarbeiter meines damaligen Arbeitgebers und kann keinen Code mehr weitergeben, ohne in Teufels Küche zu kommen.

mfg Maxl


----------



## IBFS (29 März 2014)

Maxl schrieb:


> da ich immer wieder mal zwecks des Automatik-Extern Bausteins aus dem Jahr 2008 kontaktiert werde: Ich bin nur noch freier Mitarbeiter und kann keinen Code mehr weitergeben, ohne in Teufels Küche zu kommen.



Schlimm genug, wenn dann Stück für Stück alle Wissensträger oder ehem. Entwickler Kuka verlassen, 
man zwar noch alles kaufen und bestellen kann, aber keinen echten Support mehr bekommt weil keiner
mehr da ist, der sich mit der Technik auskennt.


----------



## Maxl (29 März 2014)

IBFS schrieb:


> Schlimm genug, wenn dann Stück für Stück alle Wissensträger oder ehem. Entwickler Kuka verlassen, man zwar noch alles kaufen und bestellen kann, aber keinen echten Support mehr bekommt weil keiner mehr da ist, der sich mit der Technik auskennt.


Ich habe nie behauptet, für KUKA zu arbeiten oder gearbeitet zu haben.....


----------



## IBFS (29 März 2014)

Maxl schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet, für KUKA zu arbeiten oder gearbeitet zu haben.....



Ich meinte das eher allgemein und im Kontext, dass Kuka nicht mehr zu allen Fragen Antworten liefern kann,
weil die einzigen Mitarbeiter die sich damit mal auskannten schon lange weg sind. Ansonsten gäbe es ja keinen
Grund dich zu fragen wenn der Support über alle Zweifel erhaben wäre. Ich habe schon Produkte gekauft, wo ich
nachher feststellen musste, dass die Aussage kam: "Da können wir ihnen auch nicht mehr helfen"  ;-)


----------



## 190B (29 März 2014)

Maxl schrieb:


> da ich immer wieder mal zwecks des Automatik-Extern Bausteins aus dem Jahr 2008 kontaktiert werde: Ich bin nur _noch_ freier Mitarbeiter und kann keinen Code mehr weitergeben, ohne in Teufels Küche zu kommen.




Wenn man den Beitrag so gravierend abändert, sollte man eine Erklärung dazu abgeben (habe mich verschrieben oder ähnliches). Ansonsten kann man Deine Aussage:



Maxl schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet, für KUKA zu arbeiten oder gearbeitet zu haben......



definitiv so verstehen, daß Du ein ehemaliger Mitarbeiter bist. ;-)


----------



## bike (29 März 2014)

Leider kann ich nicht  verstehen worum es bei der Aussage von Maxl geht.
Es gibt sehr wohl von KUKA Beispielprojekte.
Also ich kenne von KUKA nur guten Support.
Nur für TIA habe ich noch nichts gesehen.


bike


----------



## UniMog (29 März 2014)

Na es gibt S7-Bausteine und auch für S7-1500 soweit ich weiß....  die Steuerungsbibliothek mxAutomation von KUKA 

http://www.kuka-robotics.com/de/pressevents/news/NN_131122_SPS_IPC.htm


----------



## bike (30 März 2014)

Stimmt, danke für den Link.
Doch dadurch wird das Geschreibe von Maxl noch unverständlicher.


bike


----------



## UniMog (30 März 2014)

Stimmt ...... Wenn du mit den Bausteinen was machst oder kaufst dann gib mal Info weil mich das Thema auch interessiert.......  

Gruss


----------

